# Kurbellänge bei kurzen Beinen?



## Orikson (16. März 2016)

Hallo die Damen,

meine Freundin hat sich vor kurzem ein neues Mountainbike gegönnt (Cube Stereo HPA 140 Race mit 16" Rahmen) und wir waren nur ein paar Mal fahren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass ihre Knie beim Treten in der obersten Position sehr hoch kommen, etwa bis auf Höhe des Sattels. Die Höhe des Sattels passt jedoch, bei der unteren Pedalstellung ist ihr Bein so gestreckt wie es sich gehört.

Die Ursache dafür ist denke ich einfach dass sie mit 1,55m relativ klein ist und eine Schritthöhe von 72 cm hat, die Kurbel aber 175 mm lang ist. Ein Bekannter meinte dass für diese Körpergröße eigentlich eine kürzere Kurbel ran muss. Anderseits hat sie durch die lange Kurbel eine bessere Hebelwirkung wodurch es sich leichter tritt.

Was sagen eure Erfahrungen zu dem Thema Kurbellänge? Fahrt ihr alle die Standardlänge von 170/175 oder hattet ihr selbst schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## frogmatic (16. März 2016)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal kürzere Kurbeln probieren, nach Möglichkeit 165mm.

Ich bin selbst 1,73, und fahre irgendwie seit Jahrzehnten 175mm Kurbeln, die eigentlich zu lang für mixh sind; ich kompensiere das nur mit Gewohnheit und sehr aktiver Bewegung aus dem Sprunggelenk... Mein Sohn in ähnlicher Größe fühlt sich mit 170mm Kurbeln wesentlich wohler (der ist noch nicht so verdorben wie sein Vater...)
Es kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Tritttechnik an - ich trete mittlerweile sehr bewusst eher im unteren Teil der Bewegung, weil starker Tritt bei gebuegtem Knie nicht so pralle ist. Wenn jemand "einfach nur" Fahrrad fahren will (und kein Bewegungs-Nerd ist), sollten die Kurbeln angepasste Länge haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. März 2016)

tolle Zusammenstellung von Cube, an einem kleinen Rahmen 175 Kurbel   ... viele Hersteller achten schon drauf, das passende Kurbellängen montiert werden. Da gehört zumindest ne 170er ran. Shimano hat glaube ich auch 165 ....
ob allerdings die 5mm jetzt die Pedalstellung Knie-Sattel signifikant verändert ? 
Konntet Ihr eigentlich ne Probefahrt machen und auch andere Räder testen? Mit 1,55 m ein 16" Cuberahmen  
Ich fahre 170er Kurbeln an allen Rädern - bilde mir ein, mit 175er Kurbeln komme ich mit meiner Tretgewohnheit nicht zurecht


----------



## Orikson (16. März 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> tolle Zusammenstellung von Cube, an einem kleinen Rahmen 175 Kurbel   ... viele Hersteller achten schon drauf, das passende Kurbellängen montiert werden. Da gehört zumindest ne 170er ran. Shimano hat glaube ich auch 165 ....


Die Shimano gibt's auch in 165, ist korrekt. Is dann aber auch schon das kürzeste was es so regulär gibt. Ist leider sehr oft so dass viele Hersteller trotzdem nicht die kleinste Kurbel am kleinsten Rahmen verbauen...



mtbbee schrieb:


> ob allerdings die 5mm jetzt die Pedalstellung Knie-Sattel signifikant verändert ?
> Konntet Ihr eigentlich ne Probefahrt machen und auch andere Räder testen? Mit 1,55 m ein 16" Cuberahmen
> Ich fahre 170er Kurbeln an allen Rädern - bilde mir ein, mit 175er Kurbeln komme ich mit meiner Tretgewohnheit nicht zurecht


Wir waren im Cubeladen in Marktredwitz und haben dort getestet. Es passt an der Geo sonst auch alles, Überstandshöhe, Oberrohrlänge, nur auf die Kurbellänge haben wir damals nicht geachtet  

Danke jedenfalls für eure Meinung, wir werden erst mal weiter beobachten wie sich ihre Beine bei den nächsten Ausfahrten bemerkbar machen und dann entscheiden ob wir mal eine 165 mm versuchen.


----------



## lowcostbiker (16. März 2016)

SL: 77cm. Bin von 175mm auf 170mm gegangen. Kein Riesenunterschied aber es fühlt sich intuitiv besser an.


----------



## hdamok (16. März 2016)




----------



## harlekinsrad (17. März 2016)

Also die "Experten" (Biomechanik) empfehlen auf jeden Fall die Kurbellänge anzupassen. Natürlich kann man auch mit einer unpassenden* Kurbel fahren, aber es ist wohl erstens riskanter (potentiell ungesund) für die Knie und zweitens ineffizienter. Offensichtlich wird die Ineffizienz wenn man die Kurbellänge ins Verhältnis setzt, also zB für meine 88cm SL wären das geschmeidige 213mm Kurbeln umgerechnet. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle stundenlang 42,6cm Treppenstufen zu steigen....

Das Argument mit dem Hebelarm hört man immer wieder ist aber nur die halbe viertel Wahrheit. Der "Hebelarm" setzt sich bei einem Kettenschaltungsrad aus vier Dingen zusammen:
1. Kurbelradius (Kurbelarmlänge;-)
2. Kettenblattradius (Zähnezahl)
3. Ritzelradius (Zähnezahl)
4. Laufradradius (Mittelpunkt bis Reifenaufstandsfläche, also inkl. Reifen)
Sowohl Kurbelarmlänge als auch Laufradgröße können also durch die Schaltungsabstimmung (bei 1x11 halt nur über das Kettenblatt) kompensiert werden.

Zusammengefasst für den Anwendungsfall deiner Freundin sehe ich
+ Bessere Biomechanik (s.o.)
+ Mehr Pedalfreiheit
+ Leichter (bei gleicher Kurbel)

- Sehr wenig Auswahl
- Sattel muss zum effizienten Pedalieren um die Differenz erhöht werden, mit Variostütze kein Problem, ansonsten erschwert das natürlich das "Ampelwarten" (Auf'm Sattel sitzen, ein Fuß am Boden)


Mein Vorschlag:
Besorgt euch die neue NX Kurbel in 155mm und probiert es für ein paar Wochen aus. Soweit ich weiß, die erste moderne MTB-Großserienkurbel in der Länge und ist so "günstig", dass der Wertverlust beim Weiterverkaufen nicht weh tut falls es doch nicht passt.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Sugino sowie ein paar kurze Kurbeln aus den USA (zB AC MINE LE in bunt und sehr vielen Längen), die haben aber Vierkant oder ISIS.
Und in leicht und teuer die Feinwerk aus Östereich in 150mm und 150mm mit Gewichtsbeschränkung...

Vielleicht ändert sich da ja mal so langsam etwas. Eine 150mm max 155mm Kohlenfaserkurbel mit Directmount wäre der Traum meiner Freundin mit ihren ca 70cm SL. 




* für die "ideale Kurbellänge" gibt es Formeln die meißt auf der Schrittlänge basieren. Die verschieden Versionen (habe bestimmt schon 3 gesehen) weichen minimal voneinander ab, geben aber einen guten Anhaltspunkt ob es überhaupt lohnt darüber nachzudenken. Bei 72cm SL auf jeden Fall ;-)


----------



## harlekinsrad (17. März 2016)

Grad noch eingefallen:

1. Die NX ist natürlich ne 1x11 Kurbel. Keine Ahnung ob die 420% für sie reichen. 
2. Für 94mm LK ist 30T (vereinzelt 28T) das kleinstmögliche Blatt. Entfaltung mit 42T Ritzel und 57-584 Reifen ist dann knapp 1,6 m (bzw 1,5 m bei 28T)

Trotz diesen beiden "Haken" wahrscheinlich die einfachste Möglichkeit das mal zu testen.


----------



## bronks (18. März 2016)

Selbst die kleinen Mädls aus den Profiteams fahren sehr selten bzw. eigentlich garnicht 165er Kurbeln oder kürzer.

Es gibt genug Threads in denen kleine Mädls berichten, daß ihnen ihr "Lover" eine kürzere Kurbel, mehr oder weniger, aufgezwungen hat. Obwohl diese Kurbel immernoch länger war, als das was die theretischen Formeln ausspucken, konnten sich die Mädls mit der Kurbel nicht anfreunden und haben ihre alten Kurbeln zurückverlangt.



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Hebelarm hört man immer wieder ist aber nur die halbe viertel Wahrheit. Der "Hebelarm" setzt sich bei einem Kettenschaltungsrad aus vier Dingen zusammen:


Ein Hebel ist ein Hebel. Wie sich bereits herumgesprochen hat, läßt sich die Physik nicht austrixen.

Es gibt bei einer kürzeren Kurbel wohl nur diese Möglichkeiten:
- Bei gleicher Drehzahl und Kraft kommt bei einer kürzeren Kurbel weniger Leistung raus
- Bei gleicher Leistung und Kraft kommt bei einer kürzeren Kurbel eine höhere Drehzahl raus
- Bei gleicher Leistung und Drehzahl kommt bei einer kürzeren Kurbel eine höhere Kraft raus

Welchen Tod man sterben möchte, ist eine reine Geschmacksfrage.



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> also zB für meine 88cm SL wären das geschmeidige 213mm Kurbeln umgerechnet


Eine 213er bei Deinen kurzen Stummelbeinchen? Ausgehend von meiner Beinlänge und meiner 180er Kurbel müßtest Du problemlos eine 162,5er fahren können. Machst Du das?


----------



## Orikson (18. März 2016)

Hallo und erst mal vielen Dank für die tollen Informationen. Dass eine kürzere Kurbel natürlich kein Allheilmittel gegen die vmtl noch recht geringe Kondition ist, ist mir bewusst. Aber da man bei stark gewinkeltem Knie einfach weniger Kraft drücken kann als bei weiter gestrecktem ist eine "etwas" kürzere Kurbel vielleicht keine so schlechte Idee.

Die NX Kurbel sowie alle anderen 1-fach Lösungen sind leider raus, die Kondition und die ordentlichen Anstiege hier in der Gegend sprechen für 2-fach, ist einfach bequemer (noch) 

Die originale Kurbel ist eine Shimano XT FC-M8000 mit 175mm, die gäbe es auch in 165 mm. Ich tausche eigentlich nur ungern die ganze Gruppe, nur weil jeder Hersteller meint irgendwelche homöopathischen Unterschiede einbauen zu müssen  Und die NX wird nicht an die XT-Kettenblätter passen, oder?

Ich mach das Wochenende mal ein Foto von der Bein- und Sitzposition, vielleicht ist das ja auch alles gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet


----------



## Silvermoon (18. März 2016)

....fahre bei einer Schrittlänge von 72 cm an allen Bikes eine 170er Kurbel
hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hatte noch nie Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (18. März 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ich mach das Wochenende mal ein Foto von der Bein- und Sitzposition, vielleicht ist das ja auch alles gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet


Die Abmessungen sind langweiliger Alltag und es wird etwa so aussehen:




Technische Daten: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/pro-bike-emily-battys-trek-superfly-elite-30569/


----------



## harlekinsrad (18. März 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Selbst die kleinen Mädls aus den Profiteams fahren sehr selten bzw. eigentlich garnicht 165er Kurbeln oder kürzer.


Kann sein. Welche Profifahrerin kennst Du denn mit 72 cm Schrittlänge? Außerdem gilt sowieso, jeder so wie er mag. Deshalb sagte ich ja AUSPROBIEREN.



bronks schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Threads in denen kleine Mädls berichten, daß ihnen ihr "Lover" eine kürzere Kurbel, mehr oder weniger, aufgezwungen hat. Obwohl diese Kurbel immernoch länger war, als das was die theretischen Formeln ausspucken, konnten sich die Mädls mit der Kurbel nicht anfreunden und haben ihre alten Kurbeln zurückverlangt.



Auch gut. Kein Problem. Ist völlig i.O.. Jeder wie er mag. War bei meiner Freundin halt nicht der Fall. Hier läuft es andersherum und es gibt Mecker wenn die Kurbel zu lang ist. Kann natürlich auch in beiden Fällen schlicht Gewohnheitssache sein. Wenn Du die Muße hast wäre ich an den "genug Threads" interessiert. Links or it didn't happen 



bronks schrieb:


> Ein Hebel ist ein Hebel. Wie sich bereits herumgesprochen hat, läßt sich die Physik nicht austrixen.



Hmmm....na gut hast mich überredet - NOT.
Mit der Physik ist das halt manchmal so eine Sache. Wenn man etwas nicht versteht wirkt vieles wie Magie. Mit Ticksereien hat das eher wenig zu tun, eher mit Technischer Mechanik.

Ich versuche es noch einmal langsam:
Die Pedalkraft wird durch den Hebel des Kurbelarms zum Eingangsdrehmoment.
Dieses Moment wird durch den Hebel des Kettenblattradius in Kettenlängskraft umgewandelt.
Am Ritzel wird diese Kraft wieder mit dem Hebel des Ritzelradius in ein Moment gewandelt.
Der Hebel des Hinterradradius wandelt dieses Antriebsmoment in eine Antriebskraft.




bronks schrieb:


> Eine 213er bei Deinen kurzen Stummelbeinchen? Ausgehend von meiner Beinlänge und meiner 180er Kurbel müßtest Du problemlos eine 162,5er fahren können. Machst Du das?


Danke. Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken:
Wenn man die Kurbellänge proportional auf die Körperdimensionen umrechnet zeigt sich sehr schnell, wie ungleich das ist im Verhältnis. Im Grunde bestätigst Du hier ja nur, dass Du genau auf der anderen Seite des Extrems bist und eine theoretisch viel zu kurze Kurbel fährst. Allerdings ist das wohl weniger "potentiell ungesund" als andersrum.
(Off Topic: Ich dachte bisher eigentlich immer dass meine Schrittlänge im Verhältnis zu meiner eher durchschnittlichen Körpergrösse recht lang sind. Ich komme mit dem Bereich von 170 mm bis 180 mm gut klar.


----------



## harlekinsrad (18. März 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen sind langweiliger Alltag und es wird etwa so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was daran langweilig sein soll, darf gerne Dein Geheimnis bleiben... GO CANADA


----------



## Bench (18. März 2016)

Bei 72er SL würd ich einfach ne 170er Deore Kurbel kaufen, die 175er M8000 Kurbel verkaufen und damit noch Gewinn machen.

Hab mit meiner 79-80er SL auch mal ne 170er probiert, aber lag mir nicht. Fahr jetzt wieder Standard-175er.


----------



## lowcostbiker (18. März 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen sind langweiliger Alltag und es wird etwa so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gefällt mir doch sogar mal ein 29er mit kleiner Rahmenhöhe


----------



## bronks (19. März 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Danke. Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken:


Sorry, aber das hast Du leider falsch verstanden. Die üblichen Kurbellängen sind 170 oder 175. Dann gibt es noch ein paar Sondergrössen mit +5mm und -5mm. Ich habe mir einfach die 180er rausgesucht, weil es mir irgendwie vernünftig erschien. Hätten die paar Biomechanikexperten recht, dann würden die Radl- und Komponentenhersteller sicher entsprechend handeln?



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Kann sein. Welche Profifahrerin kennst Du denn mit 72 cm Schrittlänge?


Ein Beispiel hast Du mittlerweile schon entdeckt, wie ich gesehen habe. 



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Deshalb sagte ich ja AUSPROBIEREN.


Oder einfach so lassen, wie es ist. Schließlich ist im OP nicht der Fahrerin irgendetwas aufgefallen, sondern wiedermal den nebenherfahrenden, wohl bastel- und optimierungswütigem, Mann.



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Ich versuche es noch einmal langsam: ...


Wo ein Hebel ist dort gelten die Hebelgesetzte. Der Antrieb dahinter beeinflußt den Hebel nicht.

Wenn die Kurbel 10% kürzer wird, dann heißt es 10% schneller treten oder 10% mehr Kraft aufs Pedal oder 10% langsamer fahren. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es da nicht.



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> "potentiell ungesund"


So 100%ig erwiesen ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (19. März 2016)

Ich hab selbst auch nur 74cm Schrittlänge und fahre ohne Probleme auf allen MTB und dem Alltagsrad 175er Kurbeln.
Kürzere Kurbeln hab ich da nie vermisst, da es halt auch drum geht, sich mal irgendwo kurz mit Gewalt hochzudrücken. Das geht mit langen Kurbeln halt wirklich besser.

Nur am Tourenrad (Mix aus Trekker und Rennrad) fahre ich 170mm Kurbeln und fühle mich damit auf langen Distanzen wohler.

Lasst Euch nix erzählen, fahrt das, womit Ihr Euch wohl fühlt.
Antesten würde ich kurze Kurbeln trotzdem, wenn das mal möglich ist. Das ist besser, als selbst Geld zu verbrennen.


----------



## frogmatic (21. März 2016)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir doch sogar mal ein 29er mit kleiner Rahmenhöhe


Sieht aber aus als hätte sie das Rad von ihrem großen Bruder gemopst... 


slowbeat schrieb:


> Lasst Euch nix erzählen, fahrt das, womit Ihr Euch wohl fühlt.
> Antesten würde ich kurze Kurbeln trotzdem, wenn das mal möglich ist. Das ist besser, als selbst Geld zu verbrennen.


Die Freundin des TE hat wahrscheinlich noch gar nix gemerkt, also wäre erstmal die Aufgabe herauszufinden, womit sie sich am wohlsten fühlt...
Und was für ProfifahrerInnen passt muss noch lange nicht für BreitenspotlerInnen richtig sein; hat nicht jeder einen Personal Trainer und/oder Physiotherapeuten zur Hand, oder achtet überhaupt auf Trittbewegungen.

Ich habe meiner neuer Freundin (die auch eher klein ist, hab noch nicht gemessen) am WE das erste Mal ein MTB geliehen, und über die 175er Kurbeln hat sie überhaupt kein Wort verloren.
"Der Lenker ist schwerer zu halten, und die Reifen sind so breit" war eher Thema, und Trigger statt Drehgriffe, die richtige Sattelhöhe...


----------



## Orikson (21. März 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Die Freundin des TE hat wahrscheinlich noch gar nix gemerkt, also wäre erstmal die Aufgabe herauszufinden, womit sie sich am wohlsten fühlt...



Wir waren das Wochenende jetzt etwas unterwegs und sie hat sich mitlerweile ganz gut auf ihrem Rad "eingerichtet"  Anfangs hatte sie sich geäußert, dass sie ihre Knie "spürt". Ob das jetzt einfach am fehlenden Training liegt oder durch die zu lange Kurbel und damit zu weit abgewinkelte Knie wollte ich versuchen hier rauszubekommen.

Es waren auch wirklich viele Tipps dabei, danke dafür. Aber dennoch scheint es mir so zu sein dass es einfach Geschmacksache ist. Ich werde es weiter beobachten und wenn sich ihre Knie auch nach den nächsten paar Touren noch bemerkbar machen werde ich den Versuch mit kürzerer Kurbel wagen.


----------



## frogmatic (21. März 2016)

Meine Wenigkeit tritt halt erst ab knapp waagrechter Kurbelstellung richtig los, und das letzte Stück eher aus dem Sprunggelenk als aus dem Knie.

So vermeide ich hohe Last bei stark angewinkeltem Knie und kann den Sattel relativ hoch machen (ein Hauch über "Ferse des ausgestreckten Beins auf Pedal"), und die Knie freut das.

Muss man aber erstmal drauf kommen, und dann automatisieren...
Wie schon erwähnt, mein Sohn fühlt sich mit 170mm wohler.


----------



## lowcostbiker (25. März 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Sieht aber aus als hätte sie das Rad von ihrem großen Bruder gemopst...



 ja die Geometrien der 622mm Laufräder in Verbindung mit kleinen Rahmenhöhen sehen natürlich alle zum davonlaufen aus wenn man auf klassische Sattelüberhöhung geeicht ist.

Sie scheint ja auch die Sattelstütze "falsch" rum gedreht zu haben um noch etwas nach vorne zu kommen.

Aber was solls, wie der Dicke schon sagte, entscheident ist was hinten rauskommt. 

Ein 650B in der Farbkonzeption ließe ich mir aber eingehen


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen sind langweiliger Alltag und es wird etwa so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na cool: Schrittlänge < Reifendurchmesser 
Sattelstütze verkehrt herum, - 26° Vorbau - die Dame muss eine Menge Geld bekommen, dass sie sich auf ein für sie so viel zu grosses Bike setzt 

Für jemanden, der sein Geld mit Radfahren verdient (und es eben schon kann, bzw. entsprechende Streckenwahl vorliegt) mag es ja evtl. in Ordnung sein. Wer aber noch lernt und auch gerne mal ein bisschen trickiger unterwegs ist, wird sich mit den Abmessungen bestimmt nicht wohl/sicher fühlen!


----------



## lahomau (17. April 2016)

Eigene Erfahrungen mit 82cm Schrittlänge:
- Kurbel 175mm: Knieschmerzen auf langen Touren mit viel Hm
- Kurbel 150-155mm: Problem ist weg

Zur Hebelarmtheorie:
Die Aussage "längere Kurbel -> weniger Pedalkraft" ist richtig, aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Denn bei gestreckterem Bein fällt es leichter, kräftiger zu drücken. Das merkt jeder, wenn er mal einbeinig Kniebeugen macht. Dieser Effekt kompensiert (oder überkompensiert) die höhere nötige Pedalkraft.

Gangwahl mit kurzen Kurbeln: man fährt eher einen Gang kleiner und tut sich leichter, höhere Kadenzen zu treten

Kurbeln:
Viele Kurbeln lassen sich umbauen, wenn sie an der Stelle des neuen Loches für das Pedalgewinde nicht gerade hohl sind. Mit einer Ständerbohrmaschine und passenden Bohrern+Gewindeschneidern ist das eine Sache von 30 Minuten (selbst an bisher drei Kurbeln erfolgreich durchgeführt).


----------



## Orikson (2. Mai 2016)

lahomau schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrungen mit 82cm Schrittlänge:
> - Kurbel 175mm: Knieschmerzen auf langen Touren mit viel Hm
> - Kurbel 150-155mm: Problem ist weg



Ich habe mich mit dem Thema nun doch nochmal beschäftigt weil sie nach wie vor über Knieschmerzen klagt...

150 - 155 wären wohl ideal, konnte aber keine so kurze Kurbel finden die mit der bisherigen M8000 kompatibel wäre. Bei bike-components gibts die XT Kurbel "nur" mit 165. Selbst kürzen wäre kein Problem, Fräse und co ist vorhanden aber so weit ich das gesehen habe gibts alle Shimano-Kurbeln nur noch hohl, das Gewinde lässt sich also nicht viel versetzen.

Bliebe nur eine ganz andere Kurbel (z.B. Saint), was aber wegen anderem Lochkreis wieder andere Kettenblätter und schlimmstenfalls Lager bräuchte. Oder gibts noch andere kompatible Kurbeln aus Vollmaterial?


----------



## bronks (2. Mai 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit dem Thema nun doch nochmal beschäftigt weil sie nach wie vor über Knieschmerzen klagt...


Das könnte auch daran liegen, wie das Radl eingestellt ist. Vielleicht tritt sie zu viel von hinten evtl. sitzt sie zu weit vorne. Miß mal den SaddleSetBack. Mit und ohne Fahrerin auf dem Sattel. Vielleicht noch ein Foto von der Sitzposition.


----------



## harlekinsrad (2. Mai 2016)

Zwei Dinge wären hilfreich zu Wissen:
1. Welchen Innenlagereinbaustandard hat der Rahmen? Also BB92, BSA68, BSA73, BB30 usw
2. Wieviele Blätter sollen vorne gefahren werden?

Wenn Du so eine Werkzeugausstattung hast (und die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten ;-) Kannst Du evtl auch versuchen eine Helicoil o.ä. einzusetzten. Vielleicht sogar in eine zusätzliche Buchse zur besseren Abstützung. Dann hättest Du zumindest mehr Gewindelänge zur Verfügung, so richtig sinnvoll ist das bestimmt nicht. Dann lieber eine alte LX oder XT als Basis oder eine billigere neue. Soweit ich weiß sind die günstigeren (von Deore abwärts) nicht hohl. Allerdings haben diese dann häufig eine Art U-Profil und dadurch evtl auch nicht soviel Fleisch wo das Pedalgewinde hin müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2016)

Shimano Zee scheint kürzbar zu sein: http://bikesmithdesign.com/Short_Cranks/shorten.html
da wäre zumindest das Innenlager kompatibel und müsste nicht getauscht werden. Wobei ein Innenlager allerdings auch nicht so ein großer Kostenfaktor ist, dass es daran scheitern sollte.


----------



## harlekinsrad (2. Mai 2016)

Aso. Ja natürlich. Davon bin ich jetzt einfach mal ausgegangen, dass ihr schon versucht habt die Sitzposition anzupassen. Ausgangspunkt das bekannte Knielot durch die Pedalachse. 

Als "Sofortmaßnahme" sollte sie zumindest versuchen die Leistung über die Frequenz zu machen und nicht über Kraft, also "kurbeln" statt "drücken". Das ist natürlich nicht einfach bei kurzen Beinen/langer Kurbel, aber wenn man darauf achtet geht es.


----------



## Pirania65 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich würde erst mal die Cleats richtig ausrichten oder werden Plattformpedalen gefahren?
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein Stereo in der Größe "S" für 155/72 passt (optimal passt). Bin selbst 162/71 und den 2015 Stereo zu probe gefahren, zu groß! Auch der Händler hat mir davon abgeraten.


----------



## lahomau (2. Mai 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> konnte aber keine so kurze Kurbel finden die mit der bisherigen M8000 kompatibel wäre. Bei bike-components gibts die XT Kurbel "nur" mit 165


Ich hatte erst kürzlich eine M8000 Dreifachkurbel von 175 auf 155mm gekürzt. Dabei habe ich beim Gewindeschneiden den hohlen Bereich leicht angeschnitten (beim Kernlochbohren war es noch voll). Wenn das Pedalgewinde lang genug ist, sollte das halten. Habe die Kurbel ohne Test verkauft, weil ich Depp erst nach dem Kürzen gemerkt habe, daß die 4 Löcher für die Kurbelschrauben nicht im 90°-Winkel auf dem Lochkreis liegen. Und ich wollte unbedingt ein 20er Stambecco montieren. 

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "kompatibler" Kurbel? Nimm halt irgendeine, die die richtige Anzahl an Blättern hat, dazu die richtigen Kettenblätter für deine Kette und fertig.


----------



## Orikson (2. Mai 2016)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge wären hilfreich zu Wissen:
> 1. Welchen Innenlagereinbaustandard hat der Rahmen? Also BB92, BSA68, BSA73, BB30 usw
> 2. Wieviele Blätter sollen vorne gefahren werden?


zu 1.: Das ist eine gute Frage, auf der Webseite wird nur auf Pressfit hingewiesen. Hab das Rad jetzt grad leider nicht da zum nachgucken... Würde aber anhand der verbauten Kurbel das BB-MT800-PA vermuten...
zu 2.: Vorne sollen auf absehbare Zeit zwei Blätter drauf bleiben, der Trainingsstand und die Hügel bei uns sind damit doch einfach etwas angenehmer.



harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Davon bin ich jetzt einfach mal ausgegangen, dass ihr schon versucht habt die Sitzposition anzupassen. Ausgangspunkt das bekannte Knielot durch die Pedalachse


Zugegeben, direkt auf das Knielot haben wir noch nicht geachtet, aber haben natürlich schon die Sitzposition verändert und aktuell eine ganz gute Position gefunden. Auf das Knielot werde ich nächstes Mal aber nochmal ein besonderes Auge werfen.



Pirania65 schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal die Cleats richtig ausrichten oder werden Plattformpedalen gefahren?
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein Stereo in der Größe "S" für 155/72 passt (optimal passt). Bin selbst 162/71 und den 2015 Stereo zu probe gefahren, zu groß! Auch der Händler hat mir davon abgeraten.


Ja fahren mit Platformpedalen. Waren extra zum probesitzen im Cube-Laden der bei uns um die Ecke ist. Auf den 16" Herren Rahmen den sie jetzt fährt hat sie einfach am besten gepasst. Der noch kleinere Damen-Rahmen war zu klein, da wären die Knie zu nah am Lenker gewesen und die Position zu aufrecht.

Habe auch endlich zwei Fotos gemacht, leider das Bild mit dem Knielot vergessen 

 

Zwecks Kurbel zum kürzen bin ich nun bei der Shimano Deore FC-M617 gelandet. Kein Hollowtech also aus Vollmaterial, Kettenlinie und Q-Faktor sind identisch mit der M8000, aber dann hört es bei meinem Wissen schon auf. Lager sind auch Pressfit und derren Abmessungen scheinen mit dem verbauten überein zu stimmen. Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob der Unterschied zwischen HG-X *10-fach* und HG-X *11-fach* Kette irgendwas aussagt (hinten ist ja ne 11-fach Kasette drauf)


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2016)

Wie das Innenlager im Rahmen steckt ist erst mal egal, das interessiert die Kurbel nicht. Die Welle einer HollowtechII Kurbel passt in jedes HollowtechII Innenlager, egal ob das nun geschraubt oder Pressfit ist. Siehst du ja auch, wenn du unter "empfohlenes Innenlager" schaust, da ist einmal ein geschraubtes und einmal ein Pressfit Lager aufgeführt. Das aktuell verbaute Lager passt.
Was bei der Kette steht ist auch egal. Du könntest dich sogar bei 9fach Kurbeln bedienen, das würde auch gehen. So seltsam es sich auch anhört, aber die Innenbreite der Ketten ist gleich bei 9/10/11-fach, somit auch die Dicke der Kettenblätter. Die 11fach Kette, die ihr wegen der 11fach Kassette nehmen müsst, passt also auch auf die 10fach Kurbel drauf.

Bei deinen Bildern fällt mir eigentlich was ganz anderes auf als die Kurbel: ist der Lenker nicht viel zu hoch? Schaut nach einer ordentlichen Lenkerüberhöhung aus. Aber das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, andere Baustelle.


----------



## Orikson (3. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für deinen Post, das hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter. Ich mir die FC-M617 holen und den Versuch starten diese zu kürzen.



scylla schrieb:


> Bei deinen Bildern fällt mir eigentlich was ganz anderes auf als die Kurbel: ist der Lenker nicht viel zu hoch? Schaut nach einer ordentlichen Lenkerüberhöhung aus. Aber das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, andere Baustelle.


Ja das ist korrekt und wie du schon sagst eine weitere Baustelle. Lenker muss auch noch n gutes Stück gekürzt werden und evtl n paar Spacer tiefer. Viel mehr lässt sich da aber auch nicht machen, Sattel höher stellen geht nicht da sonst das untere Pedal zu tief ist. Mit kürzerer Kurbel sollte sich das aber auch etwas bessern.


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> VMit kürzerer Kurbel sollte sich das aber auch etwas bessern.



das wäre allein schon ein gutes Argument für eine kurze Kurbel 
Wenn man mit zu hohem Lenker zu aufrecht sitzt, bekommt man einfach weniger Druck aufs Pedal als mit leicht "vorgebeugter" Sitzposition.


----------



## harlekinsrad (3. Mai 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> zu 1.: Das ist eine gute Frage, auf der Webseite wird nur auf Pressfit hingewiesen. Hab das Rad jetzt grad leider nicht da zum nachgucken... Würde aber anhand der verbauten Kurbel das BB-MT800-PA vermuten...
> zu 2.: Vorne sollen auf absehbare Zeit zwei Blätter drauf bleiben, der Trainingsstand und die Hügel bei uns sind damit doch einfach etwas angenehmer.


Ok. In der Kombination gibt es soweit ich weiß tatsächlich nix fertiges in kurz. Die Kurbeln die nicht nur 1x sind, sind alle für Vierkant Innenlager soweit ich weiß.





Orikson schrieb:


> Zwecks Kurbel zum kürzen bin ich nun bei der Shimano Deore FC-M617 gelandet. Kein Hollowtech also aus Vollmaterial, Kettenlinie und Q-Faktor sind identisch mit der M8000, aber dann hört es bei meinem Wissen schon auf. Lager sind auch Pressfit und derren Abmessungen scheinen mit dem verbauten überein zu stimmen. Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob der Unterschied zwischen HG-X *10-fach* und HG-X *11-fach* Kette irgendwas aussagt (hinten ist ja ne 11-fach Kasette drauf)



Ich würd mir die vorher nochmal genau angucken. Die hat ein Recht ausgeprägtes U-Profil, wodurch das Pedalgewinde auch nicht sehr lang würde (Das bearbeiten nicht planer Oberflächen ist bestimmt auch nicht optimal!?)
Zu sehen hier und hier
Ob das dann insgesamt besser oder schlechter zu bearbeiten/in der Haltbarkeit ist als  M8000 Kurbel ist dann die Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orikson (20. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte hier nocheinmal eine kurze Info geben was bis jetzt passiert ist. Hatte mir die Shimano FC-M617 bestellt und auf 155 gekürzt. Das ging alles sehr problemlos da es Vollmaterial war und auch die rückseitigen Stege vom "U-Profil" (die Außenränder sind stärker als das Material in der Mitte) haben wenig probleme gemacht. Ich bin allerdings mit ca dem halben Gewinde durchaus in dem Bereich gelandet, in welchem die Materialdicke etwas abnimmt, wenn auch nicht viel. Bilder vom Anbau kann ich nachliefern, habe jetzt nur das eine vom Rohzustand da ... Könnte man bestimmt als Kombikurbel vermarkten 


Die Fahrerin ist mit der kurzen Kurbel mehr als glücklich. Die Knie schmerzen nicht mal mehr nach einem ordentlichen Anstieg, den sie jetzt auch am Stück hochkommt, was aber natürlich auch an der nun anderen Sattelüberhöhung liegen kann. Den Wiegetritt findet sie nun auch sehr viel angenehmer zu treten. Die 2 cm mehr Bodenfreiheit sind ein netter Nebeneffekt der grad auf unserem steinigen Haustrail bemerkbar ist.


----------



## BittersweetBR (22. Juli 2016)

Ich (1,55m, SL 69cm) hatte auf meinem HT lange Zeit eine 175mm Kurbel >> Knieschmerzen. Es wurde viel "rumgedoktert" an der Sitzposition. Die Knieschmerzen waren irgendwann so schlimm, dass ich gar nicht mehr fahren konnte. Abhilfe konnte schlussendlich nur eine kürzere Kurbel bringen.

Auf meinem neuen Rad fahre ich wieder eine längere (weil das Rad mit dieser Kurbel ausgeliefert wurde), und komme damit aktuell gut zurecht...(?)



Pirania65 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein Stereo in der Größe "S" für 155/72 passt (optimal passt). Bin selbst 162/71 und den 2015 Stereo zu probe gefahren, zu groß! Auch der Händler hat mir davon abgeraten.



Für mich persönlich wäre ein 16" Rahmen auch nicht in Frage gekommen.

Aber prima, dass es jetzt mit der kürzeren Kurbel besser klappt


----------



## Pirania65 (22. Juli 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> Die Fahrerin ist mit der kurzen Kurbel mehr als glücklich. Die Knie schmerzen nicht mal mehr nach einem ordentlichen Anstieg, den sie jetzt auch am Stück hochkommt, was aber natürlich auch an der nun anderen Sattelüberhöhung liegen kann. Den Wiegetritt findet sie nun auch sehr viel angenehmer zu treten. Die 2 cm mehr Bodenfreiheit sind ein netter Nebeneffekt der grad auf unserem steinigen Haustrail bemerkbar ist.


 
Gleicher Anstieg und Übersetzung? Ist es nicht so dass man mit einer kurzen Kurbel (155 ist extrem kurz) mehr Kraft braucht (gleiche Übersetzung)?


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Gleicher Anstieg und Übersetzung? Ist es nicht so dass man mit einer kurzen Kurbel (155 ist extrem kurz) mehr Kraft braucht (gleiche Übersetzung)?



Der Hebel ist bei einer kurzen Kurbel "schlechter".
Allerdings besteht das System ja nicht nur aus einem Hebel. Der menschliche "Motor" muss auch berücksichtigt werden, und wenn der mit einer größeren Rotationsbewegung nicht zurecht kommt, und sogar zu Schmerzen führt, nutzt das schönste Hebelgesetz nichts.
Vielleicht hat sogar vorher das "Knielot" nicht gestimmt und sie hat von hinten getreten?
Auch den Denkansatz mit der größeren Sattelüberhöhung finde ich nicht verkehrt.
Da gibt es schon noch so einige andere Faktoren, die in der Summe mehr Effekt haben können als ein kürzerer Hebel am Kurbelarm. Schon allein wenn es sich gut anfühlt, kommt man eh besser den Berg hoch


----------



## Pirania65 (22. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Schon allein wenn es sich gut anfühlt, kommt man eh besser den Berg hoch


Ihr habt Spaß bergauf? Bei mir fühlt sich nur Bergab gut, egal mit welcher Kurbel


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Ihr habt Spaß bergauf?



hmmm, also das wollte ich damit nicht gesagt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn das Knie mit einem Winkel von unter 90 Grad unter Kraft tritt, dann scheuert irgendeine Sehne, habe ich mal im Anatomie-Unterricht gelernt. Und das ist bei kleinen Menschen mit normaler Kurbel fast zwangsläufig der Fall. Ob das wehtut oder nicht: Es erzeugt unnötigen Verschleiß im Gelenk. Bei durchschnittlicher Proportion (Beinlänge ungefähr 48% der Körpergröße) kommt bei kleineren Menschen die Faustformel "Kurbellänge in mm = Körpergröße in cm" meistens ganz gut hin.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2016)

"unter 90 Grad" ... meinst du mehr durchgestreckt, oder mehr angewinkelt?
Von Kniebeugen kenne ich das so, dass der Bereich "um 90 Grad" der kritische sei, in dem man wenig Kraft aufwenden sollte. Daher sollen ja angeblich tiefe Kniebeugen besser sein für das Gelenk, weil man da diesen Punkt bei 90° mit "Schwung" überwindet, anstatt genau dort abzubremsen und mit Kraft wieder hochzudrücken. So wurde mir das zumindest erzählt, ohne dass ich jemals Anatomie-Unterricht besucht hätte 
(Sorry für OT, interessiert mich grad einfach...)


----------



## Orikson (22. Juli 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Gleicher Anstieg und Übersetzung? Ist es nicht so dass man mit einer kurzen Kurbel (155 ist extrem kurz) mehr Kraft braucht (gleiche Übersetzung)?


Ok, zugegeben es ist jetzt ein 22er statt 26er als kleines Kettenblatt drauf, das hab ich total vergessen  allerdings kommt sie den selben Anstieg jetzt mit nem größeren Gang auf der Kasette hoch ... und es war richtig heiß draußen 



Pirania65 schrieb:


> Ihr habt Spaß bergauf? Bei mir fühlt sich nur Bergab gut, egal mit welcher Kurbel


Bergab kann doch jeder  Klar macht Bergauf Spaß, sehr sogar!



tombrider schrieb:


> Wenn das Knie mit einem Winkel von unter 90 Grad unter Kraft tritt, dann scheuert irgendeine Sehne, habe ich mal im Anatomie-Unterricht gelernt.


Mit weniger als 90° wird vmtl richtig tief in der Hocke gemeint sein, oder? Vom Klettern kenne ich genau dieses "Problem" wenn man auf einem komplett angewinkelten Bein aufstehen muss, was relativ schwierig ist wenn man es nicht so häufig macht


----------



## bronks (22. Juli 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ok, zugegeben es ist jetzt ein 22er statt 26er als kleines Kettenblatt drauf, das hab ich total vergessen  allerdings kommt sie den selben Anstieg jetzt mit nem größeren Gang auf der Kasette hoch ... und es war richtig heiß draußen


Welche übersetzung fährt sie jetzt?


----------



## tombrider (22. Juli 2016)

Orikson schrieb:


> ...
> Mit weniger als 90° wird vmtl richtig tief in der Hocke gemeint sein, oder? Vom Klettern kenne ich genau dieses "Problem" wenn man auf einem komplett angewinkelten Bein aufstehen muss, was relativ schwierig ist wenn man es nicht so häufig macht



Ab der "11-Uhr-Stellung" bzw. "Ein-Uhr-Stellung" (je nachdem, von welcher Seite man schaut) bringt man richtig Druck aufs Pedal. Ist der Kniewinkel dann weniger als 90 Grad, ist es erstens nicht besonders effizient und zweitens auf Dauer ungesund.


----------

